# White powdery substance?



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

My betta has this hid powdery stuff on his fins. is this normal? maybe just dirt or dust? he seems normal


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

How long have you had the beta for? What size of tank do you have him in, and at what temperature? 

Could you post water readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? Also, if could could possibly post a clear picture that would help. 

It could possibly be ich, but it's impossible to say for sure at the moment. Please give us as much information as possible


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, Try to describe it a little better. 

Little distinct white things
Looks like powdered sugar all over the fins
Looks like a type fungus on them
Looks like holes in the fins where the area round it is white

Also, Look  HERE  to see if you can find a specific one that matches.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

its not much...it looks like a small patch of flour got on his dorsal fin. Its gone now (over night !!!!) but now theres the same powdery stuff on his 2 fins close to his head. im pretty sure its not fungus cause i keep his tank extremely clean


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

kateyoup said:


> How long have you had the beta for? What size of tank do you have him in, and at what temperature?
> 
> Could you post water readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? Also, if could could possibly post a clear picture that would help.
> 
> It could possibly be ich, but it's impossible to say for sure at the moment. Please give us as much information as possible


This information will be necessary to help figure things out.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

How long have you had the fish for? As I recall you haven't had him for very long, have you? Anyway, even if the tank is very clean, fungus can still happen. Especially if the fish is new. Tank parameters would be very helpful (I know people already said that), and so would a better description or a photo. Is it kind of gold or sparkly looking? White fuzzy looking? Are the fins looking ragged? A combination of Melafix & Pimafix can be very good for general fungus problems. I know you know about the low dosing of Melafix for bettas (10 drops per gallon), but I don't know the correct dosing for Pimafix with bettas, maybe someone else knows?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

infortunately, i dont have a water test kit and am unable to upload photos. but i can say that the temp is always between 74-76 degrees F.

the white stuff is gone again!!! just gone!!!

ive only had him for about 2 months, when i bought him, i neglected to inspect him and later found out that he had tail rot. sooo his tail is very frayed and almost looks like a double tail now!!! How long does it take to heal his tail back?


----------

